# 1992 hardody 4x4



## benitoleyva (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi....does anybody know where is the vss sensor on my truck.....I think it stoped working and I'm trying to replace it....:crying:


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't have the 1992 version Service Manual, but my 1994 version lists the locations of all of the sensors in the start of the EF & EC section.

The last I checked, this forum would not let me post links to the website that the free service manuals are being hosted on, but I can post a pic.

Download your free copy here:










Since they do not have a 1992 version, that means that nothing changed in them since 1990, so you should be safe with that one.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

If VSS is Vehicle Speed Sensor, then it looks like that part is built into the speedometer.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rO5GGLi5doI


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

on a 4wd it is in the transfer case, just follow the speedo cable, once you pull it, if the gear has a belly in it, replace it, if you only replace the gear (instead of the assy) replace the seal & o-ring (the assy comes with them) if the gear is good, check th cable, if its good the only thing left is the speedo head... let us know


----------

